# Tapatalk Upgrade



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just updated the version of Tapatalk on UK-M.

The changes include:


display optimization for all native bbcode

add push notification key in tapatalk option

add push notification for 'quote', new topic and tag


Any problems, shout.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

AAAAHHHHH


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm new to tapatalk, how do I get the upgrade or is it automatic


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1010AD said:


> I'm new to tapatalk, how do I get the upgrade or is it automatic


This upgrade was at our end on the server.

Any changes to the tapatalk app on your phone happen automatically.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I've just updated the version of Tapatalk on UK-M.
> 
> The changes include:
> 
> ...


Never recieve notifications through tapatalk, and there is nothing in the options about it.

Is this because I have a blackberry, not an Iphone, or do I need to enable something?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

onthebuild said:


> Never recieve notifications through tapatalk, and there is nothing in the options about it.
> 
> Is this because I have a blackberry, not an Iphone, or do I need to enable something?


Can you try re downloading Tapatalk?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Can you try re downloading Tapatalk?


Re-downloaded. Still no notification option :confused1:

No worries anyway mate, makes no difference really.


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Its the same on my Blackberry, how do you work this on them? im new to tapa-talk


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Can we have a thumb back for liked posts instead of a heart please? Feels weird getting hearts off other blokes,lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Can we have a thumb back for liked posts instead of a heart please? Feels weird getting hearts off other blokes,lol


No Drama!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why does it crash whenever I try to open a pic?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't know about anyone else but now I can't connect to the forum.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine is working ok, did the update about 3 hrs ago.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Works fine on my beta copy of Tapatalk2


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

faultline said:


> Why does it crash whenever I try to open a pic?


Mine crashes too


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TheBob said:


> It's been like this for a while , some images crash it some don't , that's what I have found


The new update vers 1.15.1 apparently fixes that bug... I've updated but not tested yet


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Now working fine which is odd.


----------



## Badonkadonk (Dec 9, 2012)

there's a update??? damn I'm getting old

it has been working ok with other foruns...registed today here and I will do the update but if gets bad you can all starting to run!!!!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

One thing I've noticed which is a problem, if a topic has a subject title longer then 85 characters then it wont let you reply in it via tapatalk saying that the topic thread is too long, can this be sorted out?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't change profile picture on tapatalk, is this a bug?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

faultline said:


> I can't change profile picture on tapatalk, is this a bug?


I dont think that one is mate,I think you can only change profile pic on a pc.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I dont think that one is mate,I think you can only change profile pic on a pc.


I change my profile pic with tapatalk all the time ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mez said:


> I change my profile pic with tapatalk all the time ?


you are right,you can. I had never seen the option before and I've looked a couple times.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah when I click it, it goes through the motions but doesn't actually change the pic


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

theres another upgrade now, and they have made it freeeeeeee


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Anyone using Tapatalk 4. Can't get it for my phone it just runs 2 but was thinking of upgrading to 4 on my ipod but read a couple if bad reviews.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ I've got it on my S4. No problems so far


----------

